# Can I add a headphone jack to a 'car' radio?



## Tech2

Here's the deal:

 My bike has a Harmon Kardon radio that plays mp3 CDs. It's nice on long trips to pop a CD in and play 120 different tunes without interruption. The radio also has an input jack for attaching an mp3 player.

 I thought it would be nice to listen to some ear buds, since I wear earplugs and can't always hear the radio very well, especially on the freeway.

 So, can I add a headphone jack? Does anyone know how to do it?

 Please keep in mind: I am not interested in discussing any opinions regarding potential safety issues arising from my use of ear buds while riding. I won't be blasting them and, like I said, my hearing is already compromised by wearing earplugs.

 Thanks.


----------



## nysulli

well your radios speaker out is probably to much for headphones to handle, but you might be able to hack into your radio to get something like a line out of your radio, and you might be able to use that signal to run it to some amp like a mini^3 that i'm sure you could find a spot to place if not just have a lineout that you can plug into a portable amp in your pocket


----------



## XGJFilmsX

It could be possible but not easy. You would have to decipher which wires coming from the stereo are left and right (+ and -) and the ground. Maybe with the manual you could decipher it. Then you would have to configure the voltage using resistors so you don't blow your ear buds. Then all you would need to do is to hook up a jack. Probably not worth it. And like you said it's not to safe.


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Stick your DAP in your pocket.

 Simple and effective solution.


----------



## Tech2

Well, I have a service manual with schematics, so finding the correct wires would be no problem. I'm just not sure exactly how to wire up the jack with resistors to make the output impedance compatible with the ear buds.

 Is anyone willing to post a schematic that will work?


----------



## Tech2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stick your DAP in your pocket.

 Simple and effective solution._

 

Don't have one anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not opposed to getting another DAP, but I figured that if I could easily add a jack, I already have a radio/mp3/cd player on the bike.


----------



## Sovkiller

Some car audio systems uses chips that do not let you mix the ground of both channles, at the output, so be careful, as they work similar to the T-Amp, so adding a single ended jack will bust the output...you have to go balanced with XLR plugs....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Problably you can, but you can get a ticket as well...


----------



## XGJFilmsX

you need to figure out how many volts are coming out to the speakers, a multimeter should do the trick


----------



## nysulli

easiest solution, pickup a line output converter, run the RCA inputs to a cheap portable amp that can run off your bikes 12v battery, and create an accesssable output for said amp for you to plug into

 link for a line output converter
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-rJreEvx...roup.asp?g=721


----------

